# this one will make you sad



## kab (Apr 11, 2005)

I think it is raining maltese rescues around here. I got another call. This time the breeders had turned in a 9 year old (will be 10 in Dec.). I guess she was such a good mom that they bred her even longer than normal. Of course, she is missing many teeth and her tongue hangs out to one side. Her vision and hearing aren't the best either. But that is expected at almost 10. She is sooooo sweet. She is not shy at all like Kirby is. I am going to get her to the groomers tomorrow. I think she will be able to keep the hair on top, but she is very matted underneath. She just got spayed Tuesday, so I didn't want to ruch the grooming. Oh, I hope I can find a kind soul to let her live out her remaining years. She deserves that much atleast.


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

She is beautiful and looks like she is the sweetest thing







Poor little girl


----------



## kab (Apr 11, 2005)

Here is another pic I forgot to include.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Oh, she's beautiful! 

It's probably a good thing I don't anywhere near you! Between her (does she have a name?) and Kirby, I'd be in trouble.

It makes me so mad that these so-called breeders used her for 10 years and then, when so couldn't have puppies anymore, just discarded her. She certainly has earned the right to be pampered for her remaining years!

Lady's the exact same age and take it from me, a 9 or 10 year old Maltese is a wonderful companion!


----------



## kab (Apr 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LadysMom_@Oct 20 2005, 03:36 PM
> *Oh, she's beautiful!
> 
> It's probably a good thing I don't anywhere near you! Between her (does she have a name?) and Kirby, I'd be in trouble.
> ...


[/QUOTE]
Her name is Dani, and she truly does seem very happy. Her tail is wagging all the time. It really is ironic, because if she wouldn't have been such a great mom they would have gotten rid of her sooner. Someone missed out on many wonderful years not having her for a pet.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

It always amazes me how willing these rescues are to forgive and forget what humans have done to them in the past.

In the right forever home, though, hopefully she'll be able to make up for all that lost time!

How difficult is it to place senior Maltese?


----------



## kab (Apr 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LadysMom_@Oct 20 2005, 03:48 PM
> *It always amazes me how willing these rescues are to forgive and forget what humans have done to them in the past.
> 
> In the right forever home, though, hopefully she'll be able to make up for all that lost time!
> ...


[/QUOTE]
Good question. This is my first senior.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Get the tissues.....

Unlike most days at Rainbow Bridge, this day dawned cold and gray, damp as a swamp and as dismal as could be imagined. All of the recent arrivals had no idea what to think, as they had never experienced a day like this before. But the animals who had been waiting for their beloved people knew exactly what was going on and started to gather at the pathway leading to The Bridge to watch.

It wasn't long before an elderly animal came into view, head hung low and tail dragging. The other animals, the ones who had been there for a while, knew what his story was right away, for they had seen this happen far too often.

He approached slowly, obviously in great emotional pain, but with no sign of injury or illness. Unlike all of the other animals waiting at The Bridge, this animal had not been restored to youth and made healthy and vigorous again. As he walked toward The Bridge, he watched all of the other animals watching him. He knew he was out of place here and the sooner he could cross over, the happier he would be. But, alas, as he approached The Bridge, his way was barred by the appearance of an Angel who apologized, but told him that he would not be able to pass. Only those animals who were with their people could pass over Rainbow Bridge. With no place else to turn to, the elderly animal turned towards the fields before The Bridge and saw a group of other animals like himself, also elderly and infirm. They weren't playing, but rather simply lying on the green grass, forlornly staring out at the pathway leading to The Bridge. And so, he took his place among them, watching the pathway and waiting.

One of the newest arrivals at The Bridge didn't understand what he had just witnessed and asked one of the animals that had been there for awhile to explain it to him.

"You see, that poor animal was a rescue. He entered rescue just as you see him now, an older animal with his fur graying and his eyes clouding. He never made it out of rescue and passed on with only the love of his rescuer to comfort him as he left his earthly existance. Because he had no family to give his love to, he has no one to escort him across The Bridge."

The first animal thought about this for a minute and then asked, "So what will happen now?" As he was about to receive his answer, the clouds suddenly parted and the gloom lifted. Approaching The Bridge could be seen a single person and among the older animals, a whole group was suddenly bathed in a golden light and they were all young and healthy again, just as they were in the prime of life.

"Watch, and see.", said the second animal. A second group of animals from those waiting came to the pathway and bowed low as the person neared. At each bowed head, the person offered a pat on the head or a scratch behind the ears. The newly restored animals fell into line and followed him towards The Bridge. They all crossed The Bridge together.

"What happened?"

"That was a rescuer. The animals you saw bowing in respect were those who found new homes because of his work. They will cross when their new families arrive. Those you saw restored were those who never found homes. When a rescuer arrives, they are allowed to perform one, final act of rescue. They are allowed to escort those poor animals that they couldn't place with families on earth, across The Rainbow Bridge."

"I think I like rescuer's", said the first animal.

"So does GOD", was the reply.


----------



## kab (Apr 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LadysMom_@Oct 20 2005, 04:05 PM
> *Get the tissues.....
> 
> Unlike most days at Rainbow Bridge, this day dawned cold and gray, damp as a swamp and as dismal as could be imagined. All of the recent arrivals had no idea what to think, as they had never experienced a day like this before. But the animals who had been waiting for their beloved people knew exactly what was going on and started to gather at the pathway leading to The Bridge to watch.
> ...


[/QUOTE]
I needed a good cry. Thank you.


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

Dani is beautiful









Wow, Marj, that's so touching


----------



## mmo (Sep 4, 2004)

Please forgive my ignorance but i am not familiar with the rescue system that you have in the US. 
So my question is, these so called breeders can discard older mothers and many other babies that doesn`t serve their purpose and they can keep breeding dogs without any problem?
Is there any kind of penalty for them? How could they just give away this mother who gave them profits and unconditional love for years?








Poor baby! i am going to pray that she finds a caring home soon.


----------



## Char-Luv-4-Maltese (Feb 26, 2005)

I myself with several maltese I could never give not one of my adult dogs away. I don't care if they have one litter or no litters. I am to attatched to my adults to ever part with any of them.(I sometimes can not even part with some of my puppies.) They will live there life out right here with me. I can't imagine any breeder to part with a adult dog they have had for several yrs. I guess that is where I am so much different then most is that I treat my fluffs just like they was human talk to them like they are human and even dress them like they was humans. I wished I lived closer one more malt around my house wouldn't matter at all.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kab_@Oct 20 2005, 03:24 PM
> *Here is another pic I forgot to include.
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Dani is truly beautiful







, and it is so very sad







that a breeder can be so cold had heartless as to just hand her over when she has served her purpose







. I guess there are a lot of uncaring people in this world, but some day they will have to face up for what they do, and it isn't for me to judge, but their judgement day will come.
I pray that someone will give Dani a forever loving home where she can live out the rest of her time in comfort and luxury as she so deserves with a nice warm bed and plenty of TLC.


----------



## mmo (Sep 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Teaco_@Oct 20 2005, 04:24 PM
> *I myself with several maltese I could never give not one of my adult dogs away. I don't care if they have one litter or no litters. I am to attatched to my adults to ever part with any of them.(I sometimes can not even part with some of my puppies.) They will live there life out right here with me. I can't imagine any breeder to part with a adult dog they have had for several yrs. I guess that is where I am so much different then most is that I treat my fluffs just like they was human talk to them like they are human and even dress them like they was humans. I wished I lived closer one more malt around my house wouldn't matter at all.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=111788*


[/QUOTE]

Exactly! How can you live for 10 years with a dog and then, just because it has no other purpose than being a loving pet, throw it away like some useless object. I really admire breeders and owners like you and all others in this forum.


----------



## kab (Apr 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mmo+Oct 20 2005, 08:23 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Exactly! How can you live for 10 years with a dog and then, just because it has no other purpose than being a loving pet, throw it away like some useless object. I really admire breeders and owners like you and all others in this forum.
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=111833
[/B][/QUOTE]
Unfortunately, with some it is only about money. When they can no longer produce, they are of no use. I did find out a little history on these 2 breeders our vet gets these dogs from. They are relatives. One of them socializes their dogs and the other doesn't . Kirby is from the anti-social breeder. I must say that Dani is a pretty happy dog. She does not seem abused. I think it is probably harder on her because she was actually attached to her owner. Kirby is happy to be away from his! I could never part with mine.


----------



## Holliberry (Feb 5, 2005)

You werent kidding with that title. To know you think poor Dani actually misses her owner







This is all just so sad. I hope she finds the perfect home soon.

And Marjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjj! I think you must have stock in kleenex or something.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

What a pretty girl!
I hope she finds a good home...







maybe this is a stupid question, but why does her tongue hang out?


----------



## kab (Apr 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tlunn_@Oct 20 2005, 11:12 PM
> *What a pretty girl!
> I hope she finds a good home...
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Her tongue is hanging out because she has so many teeth missing. It doesn't hang out all the time.


----------



## kab (Apr 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tlunn_@Oct 20 2005, 11:12 PM
> *What a pretty girl!
> I hope she finds a good home...
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Her tongue is hanging out because she has so many teeth missing. It doesn't hang out all the time.


----------



## Karen542 (May 4, 2005)

What a pretty girl, I hope she gets a home soon. I don't know how they can just give these poor babies up


----------



## mmo (Sep 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Holliberry_@Oct 20 2005, 08:12 PM
> *You werent kidding with that title.  To know you think poor Dani actually misses her owner
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

OH NOOOO!! Poor baby, now this is even sadder. I will be praying for her.


----------



## steponme (Aug 26, 2004)

I hope Dani finds a good home. Her story just touched my heart. How many liters has she had?


----------



## kab (Apr 11, 2005)

Good new!! A lady came to Petco today and fell in love with Dani. She wants to take her to her mom who is in her 70's and does not work. I hope it will be a match made in heaven. Dani was so cute in her ex-pen today trying to get everyone to pet her. We also had a cavalier male from the same breeder and Dani was making sure she got more pats on the head than he did. She was so cute. I had to shave her legs because she was so matted underneath. It is not a grooming look I would recommend. I had no choice though.

Everyone say a prayer that she has found her perfect forevery home.


----------



## mmo (Sep 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by kab_@Oct 22 2005, 03:11 PM
> *Good new!!  A lady came to Petco today and fell in love with Dani.  She wants to take her to her mom who is in her 70's and does not work.  I hope it will be a match made in heaven.  Dani was so cute in her ex-pen today trying to get everyone to pet her.  We also had a cavalier male from the same breeder and Dani was making sure she got more pats on the head than he did.  She was so cute.  I had to shave her legs because she was so matted underneath.  It is not a grooming look I would recommend.  I had no choice though.
> 
> Everyone say a prayer that she has found her perfect forevery home.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=112289*


[/QUOTE]

I hope it works out!!! Good luck Dani!!


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Oh that would be perfect for her, the two of them can retire together and wallow in eachothers love....I pray that is all works out for Dani and her prospective new home


----------



## kcraig6509 (Oct 30, 2005)

I am stunned by this, it is extremely disturbing to me.







I breed my Maggie when she was 3 ½ years old, her one and only litter. She ended up having trouble with the delivery and I had her spayed during her c-section. I felt guilty for even having her breed and had even a harder time letting the puppies go when the time came. My 14 yr old son and I discussed on several occasions, that we never wanted another litter because we became to attached and was seriously concerned what kind of home they would go to. We were sure no one could take care of and love them as much as us. We had a difficult time when it was time to sell the little fur balls. I would go so far as to lie to people and say they were all sold if it didn’t like the sound of their voice or I didn’t like their answers. I must sound awful but, these were our little babies. I ended up selling one to my niece Miranda for only $200 (broke her piggy bank) she is a complete animal nut and plans on becoming a veterinarian someday. She named him “Turbo” which totally fits his personality and a perfect fit for her. I sold two of them to people I knew and I kept the runt “Timmy”. In the end I never allowed a stranger to have one of my babies. I would never make a very good breeder, I would probably end up keeping them all. And not once in a million years would the thought cross my mind to get rid of my “Maggie” just because she couldn’t produce. Sounds like these people are a Maltese worst nightmare.







I am happy she found you and pray she finally finds the family that will give her the love God intended!









P.S.: My mother lives in AZ


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

Any updates on Dani?


----------

